# Fostering



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

It's ok to foster cockatiels under budgies, is it ok to foster budgies under cockatiels? Would'nt it be easier because cockateils are less aggressive, and both hen and cock take part in feeding and incubating the chicks?

It would be better for the budgie eggs to hatch while under the cockatiels right?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No....each species feeds differently. When little a budgie feeds their chicks while on their back and a cockatiel feeds their chicks while they are upright.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

srtiels said:


> No....each species feeds differently. When little a budgie feeds their chicks while on their back and a cockatiel feeds their chicks while they are upright.


I have herd of people fostering cockatiels under budgies though... Do you think it would be possible the other way around? Even if "each species feeds differently. When little a budgie feeds their chicks while on their back and a cockatiel feeds their chicks while they are upright."


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would'nt risk it. When a parent bird does not get the right feeding responce from a chick they will start nipping it....which can be fatal.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Then what would you do if your breeding budgies abandoned their 3 chicks and their were two eggs that had not yet hatched. 

Im hand raising 3 chicks already. The chicks are 3-6days old.

I AM SO TIRED!!! "Even though I now its worth it". 

The two oldest chicks are just starting to open their eyes!!! 

Help please.


----------



## RookieBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

It's pretty difficult, but I would say hand-raising may be the best option. The risks are far too inclined compared to the pro's of the situation. If not, I would recommend you search somewhere like craigslist or kijiji...or even make an ad. Sometimes other people have the same birds that are willing to raise another person's clutch. I've seen it every so often advertised on those two sites.

If not..yeah, I have a feeling hand-raising is going to be your best option. It's pretty tiring, yes, but do you not have anyone who may be able to help you? Once it's over, maybe try avoiding having so many babies around one time.. there are some actions you can take to help prevent the laying of eggs.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

One of the two budgie eggs that are with the cockatiels just hatched. Should I take it? And if so when do I start feeding it? Will the yolk sack that it absorbed last...how long?
The cockatiels dont seem aggressive to it. But i'm pritty sure they have not fed it yet.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Help please! I don't know what to do. Newborn's are less likelly to live if handfed.

Help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A chick can go 12-24 hours without being fed food (getting nutrients from the absorbed yolk), but during this time the parents will fed a frop or two of fluids for hydration.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

srtiels said:


> A chick can go 12-24 hours without being fed food (getting nutrients from the absorbed yolk), but during this time the parents will fed a frop or two of fluids for hydration.


THANK YOU! (Karma)
srtiels your a life saver. Im going to go to the store to buy new formula (the Kaytee exact I use is'nt disolving) and a smaller syring or maybe a dropper, because the one I have is to big for the baby.

Im have'nt eaten yet because I am so stressed and busy.


----------

